
Keybase launches new Keybase Book, a information hub for Keybase - heyitspuggo
https://book.keybase.io
======
liversalts
This is just what's needed to compliment Keybase. Anything that educates the
methods and techniques required to secure messaging is a good thing. Keybase
isn't as polished as some other messaging apps, but it raises the bar when it
comes to privacy.

------
terrywang
Pretty good guide covering Keybase features as well as PKI, OpenGPG/GnuPG,
encryption/decryption, signing,authenticity/integrity and generic security &
privacy guidelines average human beings can understand. Thumbs up, Keybase,
going to take off in 2020?

~~~
SheinhardtWigCo
Not unless the product evolves to be more than a Slack + Dropbox + GitHub
clone with E2EE as the only differentiator, or they convince people that E2EE
is worth trading for a weaker UX and feature set.

